# Whoops, look what I did :(



## masonwebb (May 9, 2013)

So there was this auction for 2lbs of fingers for sale. The guy was asking 180+50 for shipping, I sent him an offer for 40$ with a note saying that 2lbs would yield around 2 grams of gold. He declined, so I sent an offer for 130 as a joke, saying okay here is 130$, allow me to pay 130+50 for shipping to make 90$ off the fingers. I was kinda being a jerk, i just get frustrated when people think just because it has gold that it's worth a fortune. Now I am so stupid because I thought that if he accepts, I have to confirm that I actually wan't it, by buying "it now". Apparently you don't! So I get an email saying please pay for this item...great lol.
So I sent the guy a message explaining and offering to pay for the re-listing fee. I am so getting a negative review for this  FML

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321120730076...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1744wt_1163


----------



## resabed01 (May 9, 2013)

$50 is a ridiculous amount to pay to ship 2lbs of fingers, there would be no 5-stars from me.


----------



## element47.5 (May 9, 2013)

One thing I learned a long time ago, is, you can never predict what someone else will find funny. Not until you know them....and in many cases, not even then. Mess with people's money and you will see their true character come out. 

I actually bought something on ebay the other night, but that's the first time in a long while, and I bought it because I can drive two towns away and pick up the item from the seller. I dislike what ebay has become, and PayPal's retribution policy makes it even worse. I'm not really that interested in a "great leveling" of all opportunity. If I know something to search on or some private way to misspell something (I bot a lot of silver spelling it "sterlng", with no "I") then that knowledge is my asset. 

Anyway. Ebay, to me, is just a way to come into contact with much less businesslike people than I care to deal with.


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (May 9, 2013)

*[THIS IS OUR FIRST TIME DOING THIS

BUT WE HAVE A TON AND WILL BE DOING IT MORE OFTEN!

YOU WILL GET ALL YOU SEE IN THE PICS.

ALL TOGETHER ITS A LITTLE OVER 2 LBS

THERE WILL BE NO RETURNS ON THIS SO ASK QUESTIONS FIRST!/b] Looks like you bought it. i have done this Once.*


----------



## Palladium (May 9, 2013)

The truth of the matter is you never have to buy anything on ebay you don't want to and anything can be returned through paypal guaranteed.


----------



## metatp (May 9, 2013)

File a dispute with ebay concerning the shipping. He is not allowed to overcharge for shipping. If the seller does not reduce the shipping fee, I think ebay will honor your dispute and you will not have to pay. They will also remove the negative feedback, but it will show that there was feedback that was removed. If ebay accepts the dispute, and the seller does reduce the shipping to a more reasonable amount, you will need to pursue the purchase.

Worth a try. Sometimes Ebay will help you, but only sometimes.


----------



## Claudie (May 9, 2013)

He says that he will file a claim if you ask for cheaper shipping. I think that is a scare tactic used to prevent buyers from complaining about his ridiculous shipping charge. The item is in the USA and a 4 pound priority mail box is only $19.95 to Canada. Maybe you should file a claim about his shipping charge, I am thinking that ebay will side with the buyer, they usually do. I would think that you can just cancel the whole transaction.


----------



## joem (May 9, 2013)

I think you may have a case because the description says what's in the pictures is what you get. I see 10oz of fingers and the title says 2 pounds( and poorly trimmed at that)


----------



## JHS (May 9, 2013)

A mans word is his bond.A hand shake is the same.A auction offer is the same.Buyers remorce does not enter into it.


----------



## Jhuff8181 (May 9, 2013)

An ebay seller can not leave neutral or negative feedback for a buyer.


----------



## Claudie (May 9, 2013)

JHS has a good point there. I don't think the seller is representing his item 100% truthfully, like the misleading title, the shipping charge and more, but at the same time, you did make an offer and the honest thing to do would be to stick to your word. Chalk it up and learn a lesson from it. 
On the other hand, I know how ebay works and they will side with a buyer even when the buyer is wrong, I have had enough bad experiences with ebay that I refuse to sell on there any longer. I guess it's up to you what you decide to do, but the honest thing to do would be to pay for the auction.


----------



## JHS (May 9, 2013)

Thank Tou Claudie
jhsJohn


----------



## JHS (May 9, 2013)

meant thank you


----------



## macfixer01 (May 10, 2013)

masonwebb said:


> So there was this auction for 2lbs of fingers for sale. The guy was asking 180+50 for shipping, I sent him an offer for 40$ with a note saying that 2lbs would yield around 2 grams of gold. He declined, so I sent an offer for 130 as a joke, saying okay here is 130$, allow me to pay 130+50 for shipping to make 90$ off the fingers. I was kinda being a jerk, i just get frustrated when people think just because it has gold that it's worth a fortune. Now I am so stupid because I thought that if he accepts, I have to confirm that I actually wan't it, by buying "it now". Apparently you don't! So I get an email saying please pay for this item...great lol.
> So I sent the guy a message explaining and offering to pay for the re-listing fee. I am so getting a negative review for this  FML
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321120730076...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1744wt_1163




It's not even 2 pounds of fingers. Looks like 10 ounces of marginal and poorly trimmed fingers, plus some ram and processors. Did you think you were getting 2 pounds of fingers based off the title? Because that definitely is misleading. If you actually submitted a best offer through Ebay after viewing the photos then you're kinda screwed. If you planned it as a joke or weren't serious on following through with a purchase, then you should have just sent him an email instead and he could have still said yes or no. Judging by his feedback he's made his share of enemies though, so he likely isn't going to go down without a fight. Good luck but Ebay may side with him on this one. Personally I think his shipping charges are obscene and despite his blustering about wanting to always work things out and always get 5 stars, he seems like a bit of a bully.


----------



## kkmonte (May 10, 2013)

Yea unfortunately, I think you need to chalk this one up as a kind of expensive lesson. Ebay is getting harder and harder to sell stuff, with ebay almost always now taking the side of the buyer. 10 years ago, it was the other way around, I remember sending a check for $400 to Kentucky for a p3 800mhz processor, and the guy just cashed the check and never sent anything. I ended up calling local Kentucky police, and short story long, I got the guy to send me my money back but lots of people didn't.

You of course can do what you want, but you weren't mislead. You knew exactly what was there. (at least that was my impression from reading your original post). You were trying to have the last laugh and he beat you to it. So I think you need to eat some pie, buy the items and do your best at refining them to offset what you can.

Some of life's lessons aren't free..

Ken


----------



## joem (May 10, 2013)

The exact same auction has been relisted
Is it possible to have a a duplicate set of this type of e-waste?
uhmmmm


----------



## AndyWilliams (May 10, 2013)

masonwebb said:


> So there was this auction for 2lbs of fingers for sale. The guy was asking 180+50 for shipping, I sent him an offer for 40$ with a note saying that 2lbs would yield around 2 grams of gold. He declined, so I sent an offer for 130 as a joke, saying okay here is 130$, allow me to pay 130+50 for shipping to make 90$ off the fingers. I was kinda being a jerk, i just get frustrated when people think just because it has gold that it's worth a fortune. Now I am so stupid because I thought that if he accepts, I have to confirm that I actually wan't it, by buying "it now". Apparently you don't! So I get an email saying please pay for this item...great lol.
> So I sent the guy a message explaining and offering to pay for the re-listing fee. I am so getting a negative review for this  FML
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321120730076...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1744wt_1163



Hmm, maybe it's the litigator in me, but I believe you have him by the tail.

I would advise the seller that I would pay, but I would also expect all that is in the pictures and that had better include (though not pictured) two pounds of high yield gold "FINGERS." I would advise that "high yield" means something in our community. Obviously it has to have some meaning, otherwise it's meaningless. So high yield should yield more than average, maybe 3-4 grams (4 putting you near cost of material). You're going to have $180 in this, but, if he provides two pounds of high yield and all that is in the pictures, you'll not be that far from recovering your costs. On the other hand, it's unlikely that he has two pounds of high yield fingers and it's more than likely you could convince ebay that 1. His shipping costs are much too high, and 2. That he misrepresented that the the auction was to include two pounds of high yield fingers along with all that was pictured.


----------



## macfixer01 (May 12, 2013)

AndyWilliams said:


> masonwebb said:
> 
> 
> > So there was this auction for 2lbs of fingers for sale. The guy was asking 180+50 for shipping, I sent him an offer for 40$ with a note saying that 2lbs would yield around 2 grams of gold. He declined, so I sent an offer for 130 as a joke, saying okay here is 130$, allow me to pay 130+50 for shipping to make 90$ off the fingers. I was kinda being a jerk, i just get frustrated when people think just because it has gold that it's worth a fortune. Now I am so stupid because I thought that if he accepts, I have to confirm that I actually wan't it, by buying "it now". Apparently you don't! So I get an email saying please pay for this item...great lol.
> ...




"High yield" is in the imagination of the seller when it comes to Ebay. It's a term bandied around far too easily when it clearly doesn't apply, much like consumer electronics boards called "Military Electronics" or commercial chips called "Mil Spec" because it implies higher value. And btw, why do sellers always seem to assume that the solder coated or tin plated traces on boards are somehow silver? I'm sure it's a convenient assumption on their part but come on? For gold and silver recovery, yeah right!

macfixer01


----------



## masonwebb (May 12, 2013)

Wow didn't expect to get such replies! I contacted the seller telling him about my mistake, I offered to pay for the re-listing fee (if there is one, I have never sold on eBay).
The message I got back was this : SO YOU'RE NOT GOING TO PAY FOR IT. All in caps lock, I'm not going to pay him, I don't have that kind of money at the moment.
But I learned about how the offer system works now  Oh he has not contacted me in 2 days so, if he files a claim i will just take the mark.

The whole thing was meant to poke fun at him by sending him a sarcastic offer. Now at the time I didn't know that if he accepts that offer, then the item is bought. I thought It would go back to me to confirm like - "seller has accepted your offer, do you wish to purchase?" At which point I would gladly click NO. 

So this is not buyers remorse, this is buyers stupidity. Hey if it was a 20$ item, sure I would send the guy 20 bucks. But looking at his feedback and all the nasty comments I see, meh I don't feel too bad.


----------



## MysticColby (May 21, 2013)

if you bid on an eBay item and win, you can tell the seller you don't want to buy it, then they can (fairly easily) cancel the auction, have an option to sell to the next highest bidder, and if not then they get a refund of the listing fee. I'm not sure if offers are the same, but I'd assume that up until you actually send them money it can be canceled without issue by the seller. Now, if they don't want to cancel the auction, they can just pretend like you paid them, then they can pay the listing fees, and you get to leave negative feedback, while they don't even get to leave you negative feedback.


----------



## ericrm (May 21, 2013)

masonwebb, why would you try to ridicule someone that simply made a price for his product (might be exagerated to you) but what if you doesnt realy know about the value ,you would be the one looking stupid with a ridiculous offer...

i sell myself on ebay so it bug me a little to say it, but ...just dont pay for the item, ebay will cancel your account and you will open a new one... 

but seriously , dont tell poeple what something is worth for them also just for you info, i have bought finger at 70$lbs in the past ,you 40$offer for 2 lbs realy isnt serious.....
anyway dont made poeple loose they time because you think you know better than them... also learn to read on ebay it will avoid you probleme


----------



## joem (May 22, 2013)

I guess you should take your lumps here and on ebay.


----------

